

They Are Scribd - ed
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/07/they-are-scribd.html

======
schoudha
Did they really get 21 million users in May! That's crazy - it's competitive
with Digg.

Compete shows them in the low millions though...

------
Mistone
latimes showing some ycombinator love of late. good write up, captures the
unique side of this cool company. sounds like a fun place to work.

------
bayareaguy
Has anyone done a good comparison of Scribd vs PDF taking into account things
like latency and browsing over a slow connection? I never even think about the
time it takes to download a PDF on my DSL line but I can imagine that Scribd
might be better at letting you see just the first page of a document over a
bad connection.

------
kaos
i love scribd, more for the comunity (groups, friends, comments, related docs,
etc) than for the ipaper itself.

but i'm afraid that if the site become too popular they will be teased by
copyright, and ruin the whole site (for my personal usage).

------
mynameishere
_The selling point: No more downloading; you can view everything in your
browser._

Huh? What have I been doing up till now?

~~~
breck
Your browser contains an entire copy of the Internet. Haven't you noticed the
immense amount of RAM Firefox and IE take up nowadays?

------
ericb
Hmm... I tried to look at some of the popular documents, but they come up
empty (gray background only). Can anyone else confirm they see the same thing?

~~~
ivankirigin
I noted the same thing on FireFox 3, but camino worked just fine.

~~~
ed
Hey Ivan and Eric,

Does the document re-appear when you change the zoom level? If so, this is a
known issue and a fix should be deployed soon.

In any case please feel free to email me if you ever discover a bug we may not
be be aware of (ed at scribd.com). Thanks, guys!

~~~
ivankirigin
Thanks. Works now in FF3 - so I can't really be of much help.

